# I got a dog!!!!



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I got a dog!!! She is a doll!!! The most adorable little baby ever! Pics will be coming soon. Shes 12 weeks, , goes potty on wee wee pads already, and is vey sweet.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Im so happy for you, my own day just improved


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!
_*
<span style="font-family:Impact">WE WANT PICTURES!!!!</span>*_


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Whats her name??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Aug 24 2005, 03:46 PM
> *Whats her name??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93710*


[/QUOTE]
Angel







We already ordered an Angel costume from PetEdge


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thats a great name, they really are angels, so it fits just right


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Details please???? Where did she come from and when did this all happen. Can't wait for photos.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

YAY!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 24 2005, 04:06 PM
> *WOW!!!!!  Details please????  Where did she come from and when did this all happen.  Can't wait for photos.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93723*


[/QUOTE]
If you want more details, PM me. I got her today, didnt expect to get her, but I totally fell in love with her


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see her


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Much Congrats!! I know how long you have waited, and how excited you must be.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Aug 24 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Much Congrats!!  I know how long you have waited, and how excited you must be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93733*


[/QUOTE]
Yes I am!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is great news AJ,














congratulations,














and welcome little Angel


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!! No details? What happened??? Pictures PLEASE!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

SO?! You shouldn't brag about your OH-SO-SPECIAL dog! Mine is just as good as yours! Jk congrats on your new pup! It sounds really cute already!



> Angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they won't get confused? AJ and Angel sure sound similar to me!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 24 2005, 04:54 PM
> *SO?! You shouldn't brag about your OH-SO-SPECIAL dog! Mine is just as good as yours! Jk congrats on your new pup! It sounds really cute already!
> 
> QUOTE*


*



Angel 







  We already ordered an Angel costume from PetEdge

Click to expand...

*Are you sure they won't get confused? AJ and Angel sure sound similar to me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93745
[/B][/QUOTE]
Theres no AJ, just an Angel. Thanks!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 24 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Congratulations!!!  No details?  What happened???  Pictures PLEASE!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93740*


[/QUOTE]
If you want PM me


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























































How exciting


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!








Whatever happened, it's always a blessing to have a new companion in your life. Hopefully we get pictures soon!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!!






















I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am SO happy for you!!! I know you've been waiting for this day!!     

Brightened my evening up!







HOORAY!!!

PICTURES please!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

congratulations!

why don't you post the details since i'm sure everyone wants to know?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats...new little ones are always so much fun.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

WOOO HOOO!!! Congrats AJ!! I can't believe your perfect pup is finally home


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so happy to hear your wonderful news. I am sure Angel is just adorable!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

See AJ, dreams do come true!!!!! Congrats and can't wait to see the little Angel!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations, can't wait to hear the details and see pics


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! I'm so glad you finally got your baby!!!






















Jess


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 24 2005, 01:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they won't get confused? AJ and Angel sure sound similar to me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93745
[/B][/QUOTE]
Theres no AJ, just an Angel. Thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93748
[/B][/QUOTE]
Huh? But it says AJ after "Dogs Name:".


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 24 2005, 02:39 PM
> *I got a dog!!!  She is a doll!!!  The most adorable little baby ever!  Pics will be coming soon.  Shes 12 weeks, loves her crate so far, goes potty on wee wee pads already,  and is vey sweet.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Congrats!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We know you have been searching a long time.
Congrats


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great news, just love that name Angel


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis+Aug 24 2005, 10:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Theres no AJ, just an Angel. Thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93748
[/B][/QUOTE]
Huh? But it says AJ after "Dogs Name:".
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93845
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, it was just a first name


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 24 2005, 06:16 PM
> *why don't you post the details since i'm sure everyone wants to know?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i guess you missed my post







so i'm reposting


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

yes indeed!! details and pictures!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

I think she said if anyone wants details PM her.







I wonder why


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@Aug 25 2005, 04:48 PM
> *I think she said if anyone wants details PM her.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think AJ is smart by asking to keep this stuff in pm. I dont know what the details are but I know first hand how a post of where your got your puppy can turn into a mess. People have very different OP about what is right and wrong. Congrats on the puppy!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little one. Like others I am anxiously awaiting some pictures. Enjoy, Enjoy & Enjoy, I can't believe how fast they grow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now got back from the airport and the first thing I did after greeting K & C was to check SM. What great news to come home to!!! I am soooo happy for you!!! Did you submit a pic of her for the collage yet?


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You must be so excited.
Hope you're having fun with your pup


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 26 2005, 12:51 AM
> *I just now got back from the airport and the first thing I did after greeting K & C was to check SM. What great news to come home to!!! I am soooo happy for you!!! Did you submit a pic of her for the collage yet?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone! No, but I'm going to try to get some pics of her so I can


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So, AJ, how is little Angel sleeping and eating and all that stuff? Hope she is settling into her new home and that you are enjoying every minute.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 26 2005, 10:34 AM
> *So, AJ, how is little Angel sleeping and eating and all that stuff?  Hope she is settling into her new home and that you are enjoying every minute.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94171*


[/QUOTE]
Shes eating alot and not having any problems. Also, she sleeps well and doesnt make a peep until 8 or 9. 

I think we might name her Rosie, because she has a Rosie personality, not Angel. Shes cute and likes to play. I think it fits her better but we'll see....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad little Angel/Rosie is doing so well






















I'm so happy for you


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry I am so late! Congrats!!! I want details but I guess I will just pm you.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, an Angel personality would be very calm and she would be delicate looking. A Rosie would be a sturdy little dog with a cute look on her face, who loves to play.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would love to see her picture AJ, come on pleasssseeeeee let us all see her pretty face


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm trying!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Aug 25 2005, 11:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think AJ is smart by asking to keep this stuff in pm. I dont know what the details are but I know first hand how a post of where your got your puppy can turn into a mess. People have very different OP about what is right and wrong. Congrats on the puppy!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94122
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for understanding, I really appreciate that


----------

